# [SOLVED] Help with downloading Adobe Flash Player 9 on Mac OS X please!



## brigeo (Aug 21, 2008)

I did something on my computer (a Macbook Mac OS X Version 10.4.11 with a 2.16 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor). I use Safari version 3.0.4 (523.12). When I go to a website full of videos and Flash and all of that, say Kanye West's MySpace (http://www.myspace.com/kanyewest), a box pops down from the top of Safari. It reads: "Safari cannot find the internet plug-in. The page “MySpace.com - KanYe West - Chicago, Illinois - Rap / Hip Hop / R&B - www.myspace.com/kanyewest” has content of MIME type “application/x-shockwave-flash”, but you don’t have a plug-in installed for this MIME type. A plug-in should be available on this page: http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer [...] Do you want to open the page?"

I Googled that I had a problem with MIME types and found this about ERROR 3: MIME TYPE ERRORS (http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=4aa64290#MIME). This gives three steps. The first is to download Adobe Flash uninstaller. I downloaded Uninstall Flash Player OSX (1.3 MB) (updated 5/27/08). When I download it, it loads in the Downloads box and I enter a password after closing all browsers. It then sits, not loading anything but says items to download: 0. After a little while, it just closes. It responds, but does not download anything. I thought this meant maybe that it had downloaded. I went on to the second step, download Mac OS X Disk Permission repair application. I downloaded it and it is now an application on my computer, but will not run. I thought maybe THIS had worked. I went on to the third step. Installing Flash. I install it and get the alert "You do not have enough access privileges for this installation." and "Error creating file: 1008:5, -5000 Access Denied Error". I'm right back where I started.

I have a working Quicktime, a SWF & FLV player, and Flip4Mac downloaded. I have tried the Plist Edit process. I'm all out of options and it is so frustrating. Please help if you know how to. :smile:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Help with downloading Adobe Flash Player 9 on Mac OS X please!*

The first thing to do is open the Disk Utility app in the Utility folder of the Appications folder. Select your hard drive from the list in the left and then click on the First Aid tab in the right side. Click on the button at the bottom that says Repair Permissions. If it corrected any errors, run it again. Keep running it until it no longer fixes any errors. Now try running the installer.


----------



## brigeo (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Help with downloading Adobe Flash Player 9 on Mac OS X please!*

Thank you so much. It worked perfectly! ray:


----------

